# httpready problem/ php



## mrfree (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello all quick question, when I boot up and the daemons load, I get an Apache error that says httpready. The article I read said "To permanently load enable HTTP Accept Filter FreeBSD kernel module (accf_http), add the following line into /boot/loader.conf:

```
accf_http_load="YES" "
```
My question, should I do what this says? It doesn't seem right that I would touch my boot loader for Apache. Could someone shed some light or tell me if I should follow this article.

Also when I downloaded php through the ports, I skipped past the support for php into Apache, now I am having a hard time getting php to work, has anyone been through this as well. I mention it because I was working on the php problem when the httpready started.

Thanks any and advice will be appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 25, 2012)

accf_http(9) is a kernel module that can speed up connections. Applications do need to support accf_http(9). Apache on FreeBSD can make use of it. Whether or not you need it is up to you. Strictly speaking it's not necessary for Apache to function.

As for PHP, you will need to rebuild it to get the Apache module. 
`# make config` will allow you to change the options again.


----------



## mrfree (Sep 26, 2012)

Your the man Sir, thank you. I fixed the Apache/php problem, it was a pain. I did "make config" and after "deinstall/reinstall" it still didn't load. I updated my ports tree and it had a update for php and it finally loaded.

Personally would you turn on the accept filter in the kernel?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 27, 2012)

mrfree said:
			
		

> Personally would you turn on the accept filter in the kernel?


I don't need it.


----------

